

'Fat gene' discovered - epo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/discovery-of-fat-gene-raises-hopes-for-fighting-obesity-2134189.html

======
epo
The newspaper (and my) headline is kind of misleading, the gene was discovered
in 2007, the link to obesity is what is new.

